# Blancpain 50 Fathoms



## Nalu

If the moderators need to delete the link, I'll understand.

What do you lads think?

Kampfschwimmer FS

Those who know me and my disease know that I've been looking for a military 50 Fathoms for a fair bit. This one seems dear, but not so that I cannot raise the dosh. My issue is that it is showing more _wabi_ than I generally like. This may lead me to send it off to IWW for a resto, which Neil will tell me will lessen the value. Plus I doubt that anything can be done about the 12 pip.

BTW, I missed a ripper this gent had earlier last month by a few hours. I hate to keep missing/passing on these watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Nalu said:


> If the moderators need to delete the link, I'll understand.
> 
> What do you lads think?
> 
> Kampfschwimmer FS
> 
> Those who know me and my disease know that I've been looking for a military 50 Fathoms for a fair bit. This one seems dear, but not so that I cannot raise the dosh. My issue is that it is showing more _wabi_ than I generally like. This may lead me to send it off to IWW for a resto, which Neil will tell me will lessen the value. Plus I doubt that anything can be done about the 12 pip.
> 
> BTW, I missed a ripper this gent had earlier last month by a few hours. I hate to keep missing/passing on these watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Cool looking watch Colin







regarding having it restored why not







it sounds like its a watch you`d keep and therefore why worry if the value is potentially lessoned.

If one constantly worries about future value you`d never use a `_quality_` watch (or whatever) instead you might as well keep it locked in a safe IMVHO









BTW can`t imagine why the link would be deleted, It only shows the watch doesn`t mention the seller


----------



## jasonm

Wabi indeed









It depends how often these come along Colin, I 'havent a clue' but it cant be that often if your posting it









Mac, you can find the seller if you look hard enough


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Wabi indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends how often these come along Colin, I 'havent a clue' but it cant be that often if your posting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac, you can find the seller if you look hard enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Doh!! Oh dear I`ve got mushy peas brain syndrome again (night duty)
















BTW I haven`t a clue what Wabi means


----------



## jasonm

Wabi, as I understand it is the grime and dirt and crud that builds up over the years ( I think this is right, John (Abraxas) explained it on the 'dark'







side once.)

Think 'toe jam' for watches


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Wabi, as I understand it is the grime and dirt and crud that builds up over the years ( I think this is right, John (Abraxas) explained it on the 'dark'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â side once.)
> 
> Think 'toe jam' for watchesÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


YUUUCCKKK!!! I`ve seen enough of that to last two lifetimes









Sorry Colin I`ve gone _`orribly_


----------



## Nalu

Wabi is more the normal wear and tear that occurs with use - slight scratches, wear on corners, etc. It can include grime, but it's a sign that watch has a story - kind of like what you might infer from this Blancpain.

I see these evey couple of months (mostly "Milspec 1s"), the Kampfschwimmers only once or twice a year.

Will think overnight on this one.


----------



## pg tips

$3k is a lot for a watch with wabi! Of course I've no idea if this is a good price, I assume it must be or you wouldn't even be thinking about it Colin,

Happy dreams!


----------



## jasonm

You never know you may get the Certina 1000m as well


----------



## AlexR

Camp swimmer























BP fetch good money,but I would want a nicer one for 3k,and you have to remeber when those were made BP were not the prestige maker they are now.


----------



## jasonm

> Camp swimmer



















I should of got that one...


----------



## AlexR




----------



## Dynamo

if you wante an nice website about the 50 fathoms :

watchdeco with the scan of lot of 50 fathoms


----------



## Nalu

Dynamo said:


> if you wante an nice website about the 50 fathoms :
> 
> watchdeco with the scan of lot of 50 fathoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Great link, Dynamo! Thanks for posting


----------



## jasonm

Welcome to the forum Dynamo, great first post!!


----------



## Dynamo

the 50 fathoms have so many variation that more an family watch :

50 fathoms

- you could found it : Blancpain Aqualung, Blancpain - Lip, Lip (brevet Blancpain), Blancpain Calypso

in other way spirotechnique ( in fact aqua lung) have the same case than the 50 Fathom Kampfschwimmer : the Spirotechqie wase build by Tag , tag heurer, Doxa , Auriscote, and US divers (aqua Lung) ect... in plus Airain (Dodan), scuba Egale Star (candino) build in watch with the same case.

- BLANCPAIN 50 Fathom , Combat Divers of the german Bundeswehr with ETA Movement :










-Auricoste Siprotechique (ETA 2524-2) issude watch in French Navy










- Vintage Tag Heuer Spirotechnique Profesional 200M










- Vintage Doxa


----------



## Dynamo

- Blanpain Fifty Fathoms










- Vintage AIRAIN Waterproof 1000M for the French Navy (1970) with same case of Blanpain Fifty Fathoms.










- Vintage Laurent Dodane (1000m) in stainless steel. Automatic original crown, screwed, mint black dial with fluo markers Stainless Steel Case measures 16mm x42mm (diam.) x 48mm (lug to lug)










(La dodane)

- Airain and Sinn with the same case of 50 fathoms










Link :

WatchDeco ( an biger web page about 50 Fathoms)

Watches and wine (in Germany)

French webpage about wintage dive Watch


----------



## Dynamo

The SQUALE diver Watch :

-Vintage Egale Star (build by candino)










- Ocena Divers










- Blanpain SQUALE


----------



## Dynamo

Now if you have note arround 2000â‚¬ :

Squale Blanford Hybrid 










Squale EagleStar Hybrid 










Zeno Benrus 300m Hybrid 










50 Fathoms (1970-1980, 41mm, ETA 2873, civilian version of Bund)


----------



## Griff

Dynamo said:


> - Vintage Doxa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Like that


----------



## JoT

Interesting series of posts Dynamo


----------



## Dynamo

that Possible to have a new Siprotechnique (Aqua Lung) Auricoste direct to Auricoste ( that around 600â‚¬) Or found decomisoned Siprotechnique (Aqua Lung) Auricoste by the french Navy ( same watch) but more expensive.

You need to be patient cause auricoste just sold that watch by tradition


----------



## Dynamo

If you want to have an watch that look like an Blancpain 50'fathoms Combat Divers of the german Bundeswehr you could custom your Seiko diver 200M ( buy trought RLT watches) and buy Dial and hands to Bill Yao (http://www.mkiiwatches.com/)










*+ *










*=*


----------

